# Which Sporthorse Stallion? Survey



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

So, I can't decide, so please post here, which you think is best. I don't mind anyone saying anything however, please don't just say "he's pretty" because personally, I think they'er all GORGEOUS. You don't _have to_ put a reason just names. I'll put an example below of a good way to post (not to be bossy... just a suggestion)
Here are the options (feel free to suggest if one is not on here. LANDKOENIG is my top pick as of now. Please tear any of them apart though)

Hanoverian Stallions:
Bridlewood Farm Hanoverian Stallions - Fabuleux, 16.3 hand black Class 1 Elite Stallion

Rainbow Equus Meadows I LANKOENIG LANDKOENIG **** 16.3 hand jumper. Recieved 9.5 for stadium in inspection

Beautiful Imported Class I Elite Hanoverian Stallion. Romantic Star 17 hand bay hunter


Holsteiner Stallions:
Silver Creek Farms - Cathalido Cathalido, 17.1 hand bay Holsteiner Stallion

Bavarian Warmblood Stallions:
Silver Creek Farms - Apiro Apiro, 16.3 hand Bavarian WB stallion

Belgian WB Stallions:
BWP-North America 16.1 hand chestnut jumper

BWP-North America Socrates, 17 hand pinto b/w Belgian Warmblood , dressage

BWP-North America Cielo B 16.3 Jumper 

BWP-North America Candillo Jr. 16.3 bay jumper

BWP-North America Blue Bayou B, 17.2 bay Belgian WB , dressage

Oldenburg Stallions:
Rainbow Equus Meadows I LANDFRIESE II Landfriese II

FEEL FREE TO SUGGEST ANOTHER IF IT"S NOT ON HERE!

What I am looking for:
~At least 16.2 hands (max of around 18.2 or 3. I know that you can't pick but I just have to throw in an idea)
~ANY COLOR
~EVENTER (So strong in both dressage and jumping. Jumping however is the main priority)


*QUESTIONS: *
What registry is best to be in or register a foal? I think Zengershiede is unique... and cool. Thanks!


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

SAMPLE ANSWER:
1. Candillo JR.
2.Apiro

NOTE THESE ARE RANDOM ANSWERS


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

1. LANDKOENIG

Suggestion Stallion which I LOVE to death: Centaur Farms Full Service Stallion Station and Dressage Facility Standing 6 Warmblood Stallions


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you. ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorryn not meant to be rude but just for some reason did that..


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I personally don't actually like any of those stallions. No offense to the owners or you for liking them. They just don't appeal to me. I do have a couple that I love which I'll give you the links too but why are you breeding? For you? Or as a business or what? Not that its my business, just curious.

Hilltop Farm, Inc. - The Complete Sporthorse Center
http://www.dreamscapefarm.com/HorseDetail.aspx?ID=90
Danse Diabolique - (Donnerhall x Grundstein II x Aktuell) - 1999 Black Oldenburg Stallion - Dreamscape Farm, Langley, BC, Canada

I am a little iffy on Farscape though. I like him, but something about him bothers me. I'd really recommend the first or third. Love the third!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ak1 said:


> Rainbow Equus Meadows I LANKOENIG LANDKOENIG **** 16.3 hand jumper. Recieved 9.5 for stadium in inspection
> 
> 
> Holsteiner Stallions:
> ...


First off, who is the mare? What are her lines? A photo or two would be helpful in determining her flaws, and matching a stallion to her.

I really like Lankoenig, however my experience with Rainbow Equus Meadows wasn't the best, I'm afraid to say. I hope it was an isolated incident, I really haven't heard one way or another; you're welcome to PM me for details. 

I would suggest looking at some Select Sales (auctions) results for the lines that are doing well in the sale ring; they're selling well for a reason. Just to name a few, the top sellers at the CWHBA Fall Classic were: Quatarback, Calido Star, Royal Senna, and Simply SM. 
Some other stallions I adore right now:
Banderas - (Balou du Rouet x Grannus x Beach Boy) - 2006 Bay Oldenburg Stallion - Dreamscape Farm, Langley, BC, Canada
Breed yourself a champion


Now, for registration... I'm by no means an expert, but I'll tell you what I know. From my understanding, in order for you to register a foal with a certain registry, they must qualify for it through one or both parents. There are many, many more intricacies to registering a foal, but the bottom line is that you can't really just pick a regisrty and go for it, there is much more to it.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

1) Fabuleux has really good marks on his stallion test, looks like a good mover, it would be worth getting some confo shots and a video or two of him. 
2) Landfriese II also had really good marks, has a nice short back, really like his look and how he's put together. 
3) Candillo Jr. had good marks, but not enough pictures to really get a good look at how he's put together.
It also obviously depends on how your mare is put together as well, what things she has that might complement the stallion, what faults either of them have that the other doesn't, to keep from getting those faults in the baby. As well as scoring. If you've taken your mare to have her tested, and put in a stud book, what are her scores, and what stallion has scores to complement or make her scores better in the baby. I will say that I would pick Celio B last, he is croup high, has good bone, but just isn't put together in a way pleasing to the eye. Not sure what exactly it is, but something just doesn't click and make me say WOW, I want to use him. If you could post pictures of the mare as well, I would be able to give you better critiques and opinions on which stallion would be best.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What registries are your mare approved in?

I think Romantic Star is a great stallion, but I've only really seen hunters out of him...


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks My mare is a 17.1 hand bay registered Holsteiner mare(although approved by six different registries). I would say her confo flaws are shorter legs than those desired, however she still is capable of jumping the 5+ feet. She's got a wonderful head and everything else is conformationally sound 'per the vet '. I will get some shots up asap


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

And I am breeding for my own purposes fo me to get an ideal foal


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Okay, looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Ak1 said:


> Thanks My mare is a 17.1 hand bay registered Holsteiner mare(although approved by six different registries). I would say her confo flaws are shorter legs than those desired, however she still is capable of jumping the 5+ feet. She's got a wonderful head and everything else is conformationally sound 'per the vet '. I will get some shots up asap


What she's approved for will be important so you can pick a stallion that will allow the foal to be registered. Her mare book status will also be important.

Edit: By mare book status I meant, was she premium or merit.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll throw my new stallion Winner in as a suggestion ... 

17.1hh Polish WB stallion, approved Gold Premium CSHA, will be presented to RPSI in 2011 so his 2012 foals can be registered. Showed very successfully in the GP's in Europe, and several of his offspring have competed and won at the GP level in Europe as well. His North American offspring have competed and won in the hunters, jumpers and equitation divisions over here

Fabulous temperament, HZ for grey (so you WILL be getting a grey foal no matter what colour it is born!), Early Booking discounts in effect

Here are some pictures of Winner and his offspring:










*Can Do* - successful in the hunter, jumper and equitation classes. This was taken at the Fairfield Hunt Club show:










*Debiut *- showing in the Open Jumpers in Europe:










*Ibix* - showing in the Grand Prix's in Europe:










*Idea* - showing in the jumpers in Europe: 










*Imiro* - showing in the Junior Hunters in Canada and currently leading the zone:










*Ismena* - showing in the jumpers in Europe:










*Izyr* - showing in the Open Jumpers in Europe:










*Jaspis* - showing in the Grand Prix's in Europe:










*Otello *- showing in the Grand Prix's and Nations Cup classes in Europe:










*Prezent *- showing in the Grand Prix's in Europe:











*Regata* - showing in the Grand Prix's in Europe:










*Winter* - showing in the jumpers in the USA:










He is a really lovely stallion that is throwing some fabulous, talented offspring that are winning in the very best of company in Europe and in North America!

Good luck in your search ...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am liking Apiro, and Landkoenig...They are both nicely built, and they just catch my eye out of all the others. Alot of the other pages didn't have confo shots, and even though alot of them have good marks, I still would want to see pics of them (I could probably look them up, but too lazy at this point in time!)


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

TrueColours, I really like your stallion. He's very pretty.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Truecolors, I think I'll be using your stallion... He has thebest successful progeny rate... How do youthink he'd do with my mare? Oh, duh, Ill get some pics fup first :


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Ak1 - yes - pictures *WOULD* help! Immensely! :lol:

Just to give you an idea of Winner's bloodlines, he is an import from Poland. As such, he is a mix of TB and Hanoverian blood close up, and Trakehner and Anglo Arabian blood further back. We are actually looking at setting up a division of the Polish Horse Breed Association here in North America. 30-40-50 years ago Westphalians, Oldenburgs, Selle Francais, Hanoverians, etc were virtually unheard of over here so I guess one has to start somewhere in getting the word out and starting a registry! :smile: If/when we do get that up and running, then the foals would get Polish papers as an option as well

Here are a few casual pics of Winner to show his basic body build and "type". And please remember that in these pictures I just got him, he wasnt in the best of shape and he IS 18 years old - 19 in 2011 ... 










and (I LOVE this one! We had people come to see him to breed to their mare. The daughter is very much involved in horses - the mother - not at all ... Winner wanted to snuggle under her coat and go home with them!):











and (with the Mom and sister again ...):





















and:











and:











and a few from November - Winner moves very flat through the knee, which really surprised me, which is how so many of his offspring are able to do very well in the hunter ring also, and win the hacks:






















Hope this helps! :smile:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

TC, he's lovely! I wish I could breed my mare to him, but I don't think it'd be a good cross (as I don't have WB nor the facility).


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I'm looking to do Jumpers, and Eventing.I like dressage, but jumping is my life. What is his stud fee? Do; you do frozen or fresh or cooled seman? Also, in total, how many foals has he sired? Pics coming as soon as I get home today for you Will do some confo and under saddle pics as well as a video of jumping a lower fence (she's got to get in shape before I get a better, higher one. But this should give you a good idea!!


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

TrueColours said:


> I'll throw my new stallion Winner in as a suggestion ...
> 
> 17.1hh Polish WB stallion, approved Gold Premium CSHA, will be presented to RPSI in 2011 so his 2012 foals can be registered. Showed very successfully in the GP's in Europe, and several of his offspring have competed and won at the GP level in Europe as well. His North American offspring have competed and won in the hunters, jumpers and equitation divisions over here
> 
> ...


Why hey there HGS buddy )

Ak1
I am a huge Winner fan- I think he would be a superb match for Pip (having met her lol)


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry all of my good shots are on my other, apperantly lost, camera...


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Judgement ISF - Dutch Warmblood Stallion - Judgement ISF - Dutch Warmblood Stallion - Iron Spring Farm


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Horses » Stallions » LaMarque | Wild Turkey Farm Warmbloods
The Horses » Stallions » Lavita | Wild Turkey Farm Warmbloods
Silverwood Farm's Stallions : : : Art Deco, Sempatico, Hall of Fame and State of the Art 
Embryo Donors, Dutch Warmblood Horses for Sale


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Just know for Judgement you need to take shipping you mare to PA and boarding there at ISF into account. This can be costly and there is no guarentee. Also to have your mare able to go onto ISF she will need to have a long list of vaccinations, coggins etc. I believe he only takes select mares who are proven fertile as well. 

Have you thought about purchasing a young horse at all? May seem a silly question, but breeding there is no guarentee of getting your 'ideal' horse. Is your mare a maiden?


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey yourself Mohegan Sun!  Thanks for the nice words on Mr Winner ... 

I LOVE Judgement, but I had NO idea the mare had to go to ISF to be bred! That could be a whack of money once all is said and done ...

Hard to tell much with the pictures you have posted of your mare, but she looks substantial and more on the compact side from what I can tell of her

Winner is the same height but longer, leggier and looks to be a bit finer than she is as well, so the cross between the pair of them should give you the same height, more leg length and very possibly a tad less bone

These are the Early Booking Discounts we have in effect for Winner:



> *WINNER - 2011 EARLY BOOKING DISCOUNT FEES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so it really gives a Mare Owner the opportunity to save some good money depending on when they book ...



> TC, he's lovely! I wish I could breed my mare to him, but I don't think it'd be a good cross (as I don't have WB nor the facility). :grin:


Thanks Kitten Val! Its tough breeding when you dont have the proper facility to do so - makes you really think things through to see if it all makes sense to do so ...  

Winner is also HZ grey, so no matter what colour the foal is born, it is going to be grey. Thats a 100% done deal, so make sure a grey horse is something you want as well!

Let me know if you have any other questions that I can answer for you!


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

I am a huge Winner fan, and I also love Apiro- I hope to breed Mohegan to one of them, maybe both at some point!


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, it's unfortunate. They will ship to VERY select mares in the States, but that's only by airline for same day use. His post thaw motility isn't there so they no longer freeze his semen. Luckily got my girl bred while she was down in the US or I'd be SOL here in Canada!!

Have to agree with most people here, seems like Winner is a very good choice for your girl. I'd never heard of him before, but he's certainly lovely! Too bad he's not Dutch approved! =)


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh I just saw your pics Ak1!!! She looks stunning as usual! I think I recognize those black boots... Didn't you get those for Christmas last year from your awesome best friend?


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> Yes, it's unfortunate. They will ship to VERY select mares in the States, but that's only by airline for same day use. His post thaw motility isn't there so they no longer freeze his semen.


Isnt that interesting ... I had no idea ...



> Have to agree with most people here, seems like Winner is a very good choice for your girl. I'd never heard of him before, but he's certainly lovely! Too bad he's not Dutch approved! =)


Dont feel bad. I'd never heard of him before either and didnt have a clue (nor did anyone else) as to what he had done over in Europe. This has been a labour of love (or insanity???) to find out something about him. The records in Poland are literally non existent. I couldnt just google "Winner" or "Jaspis" or "Prezent" - nothing came up. I had to find out the name of their riders, put THAT information in along with their name to come up with some data and pictures. To find out THAT information I had to scour tens of thousands of web pages to search for names and results and then start matching everything up. It took me literally hundreds of hours logged on the computer, going onto Polish and European websites to pull this stuff together. For me it was SO important to find out about Winner's past, so that I could guarantee him a future ... 

We have the CSHA Gold Premium approval for him based on his past performance. I will be taking him to an RPSI inspection in 2011 and then his 2012 foals will be able to get RPSI inspected and registered. I am also mulling over CWHBA and possibly Old NA if they will allow his past performance to allow him approval. At his age, there is simply no way he could do a stallion test or even go through the jump chute right now 

He's a really lovely stallion and his offspring are all simply amazing!

This link is for Jaspis - his son - showing in the CSI*** Grand Prix

Parada Je?dziecka CSI*** (06.12.08r Katowice) #3 video on CastTV Video Search

Gives you a bit of a better idea how rideable they are as well ...

Oh! And this is one of my favorite pictures - of Winter. Winter shows in the Jumper ring on the west coast, goes swimming with his owner and then she said she saddles him up in a Western saddle and herds cattle at a friend's ranch for the day! Just gotta love it!!! So - if you need an event horse that swims and herds cattle as well as jumping - Winner's it! 










and just hanging out ... he looks SO much like Winner its unbelievable!


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

TC- just a rather OT question here (sorry Ak, don't mean to hijack your thread!) but does Winner breed to non-WB mares? I know several TB owners and another Morgan owner who are looking for WB's to breed to for sport horse foals (not for resale). They have several registries that would accept a cross, including, I've heard, Iberian Warmblood society? Thanks!


----------



## sarah2108 (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe this stallion could be interesting for you:
Hengststation Geling - Camaro

He is a good eventer and has good movements.
Trakehner even have the perfect character to do eventing.

This stallion,
Hengststation Geling - Sky Dancer
would be good if your main point really is showjumping, his father is a thoroughbred so he might be even interesting for eventing.

Do you have a picture where your mare is seen?
I just read the first post, so please don´t be upset if I overread something

Best wishes


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> TC- just a rather OT question here (sorry Ak, don't mean to hijack your thread!) but does Winner breed to non-WB mares?


Yes! Absolutely! 

I just pulled the data on some of his competing offspring and this is the percentage of different bloodlines in them:

Eufrat - 46% TB / 1% Arab / 53% WB
Hippica - 42% TB / 1% Arab / 57% WB
Debiut - 23% TB / 1% Arab / 76% WB
Jaspis - 73% TB / 1% Arab / 26% WB
Prezent - 45% TB / 16% Arab / 39% WB
Gontina - 24% TB / 1% Arab / 75% WB
Ibix - 37% TB / 1% Arab / 62% WB
Otello - 41% TB / 1% Arab / 58% WB

The WB component is mostly Hanoverian, some Trakehner

Probably the biggest surprise to me of all, is that the European offspring I love the most is Prezent and Jaspis and they both have VERY high percentages of TB and Arabian blood in them and minimal WB blood by comparison

I mean look at these pictures of the pair of them and how they turn themselves inside out to stay away from the rails! 

Jaspis:














































And here is Prezent with his VERY high percentage of Arab blood - now who says that Arabs cant jump!!! :lol:

































































So - as you can see, the non WB breedings or the breedings with a low percentage of WB blood, produce some absolutely amazing, jaw dropping jumpers with impeccable style and scope ...


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

True Colors I absolutely LOVEE LOVE LOVE your horses espcially Winner's kids


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the info TC! I absolutely ADORE Prezent- He actually looks a lot like my morgan mare (but grey of course  ), they have the same face shape  he is stunning!! Thanks again!


----------



## horsemassage (Dec 10, 2010)

Cunningham Holsteiner Stallion Wildewood Farms
Same stallion Cunningham (Holsteiner)Cunningham :: 9225_1250436424543_1338468143_30717.jpg picture by Sakuraim - Photobucket
My friend has a mare out of him that is just gorgeous-she can jump and is a beautiful mover too!


----------



## horsemassage (Dec 10, 2010)

Another gorgeous guy...Hanoverian

http://www.steppingstonesporthorses.com/2010/08/for-play-elite-hanoverian-stallion/


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

TC, I just thought... What kind of height does he produce?? With a 17.2/3 h mare (mine) what do you think he'd make?


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Most of the mares he has been bred to have not been that big - 15 hand something to 16hh and those offspring are 15.3-16.2hh

With your girl I am thinking they should produce 16.3-17.2hh area I would think??? I guess it is going to depend on what genetics come into play from both sides of the equation


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well my mare has a 16.2 sire and dam, so... It's in her blood to throw huge foals


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

So you should get 16.2-17.1hh out of this cross I would think ...

Okay - the quality of this video clip is NOT great!  I admit that!

Thats what happens when you hold the camera in front of the computer screen to make this video clip segment ... ... and until I can copy the footage properly, its as good as its gonna get right now ... :grin:

This is a short video clip of Winner in the 2003 movie "Big Spender" starring Casper Van Dien and Graham Green. When I spoke to Jim Elder a week or so ago (his son Mark imported Winner from Poland) Jim mentioned that Winner was in this movie, so I HAD to go out and get it of course! :lol: 





 
Ive also emailed Monarch video to see what additional footage they may have in their archives that I can hopefully get access to. At the end of the clip, Winner is still moving towards the next jump, so I am *hoping* there is more footage of him that they just simply cut from the scene

Its just SO neat to actually get to see him jumping! Jim mentioned that he rode like a hunter around a jumper course and that he was a very easy ride. Its too bad that the jumps werent actually bigger Grand Prix jumps but I guess for the purposes of the movie, they were probably quite big enough ...


----------

